# O&G Mangler Squigs



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

FOund this which should make O&G players happy 
Just like the leaked Beastmen models these are from some spanish(or something) WD.

Cred to Natfka










Rock out


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome! If I was going to try and kitbash one myself, it would have been by combining two giant Cave Squigs, but this is really cool and dynamic. It would never have occurred to me to arrange them vertically, rather than in some side-by-side formation.
Now, if they just make a plastic Pump Wagon...

GFP


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

So many new models! Here's hoping for necrons.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

They look quite nice. Dynamic, funny, and a very interesting composition, making them look bigger than they really are. Not an O&G player but if I were I would definitly get them



MaidenManiac said:


> Just like the leaked Beastmen models these are from some spanish(or something) WD.


For the record, this is from a French WD :thank_you:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

On a scale from 1-10 these things rate about an 11 or 12. Love their rules... and love pretty much any model with a squigg on it, but these are something special.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

That's french :laugh:
But yes, those look really cool


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Not an O&G player either, but I'm tempted to get them. Depending on when they come out, I may pick up a pair for a friend of mine.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> For the record, this is from a French WD :thank_you:


La Baguette!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

That's an awesome model. Love the concept of Mangler Squigs.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I was loving these, not so much the top squig but as a concept and model I think its really well balanced and really well sculpted



Then I saw the price tag, I don't think we'll be seeing many around, especially not in friendly games, their as expensive as a Aracknorok in money terms which is taking the Micheal just a tad..


----------

